# Cervelo RS - Your thoughts ?



## Summit_Rider

I noticed that Cervelo has introduced another version of the R3 - the RS. Here's a link for more info. 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=4529

Looks like Cervelo is trying to expand the customer base for the popular R3 frame. The RS appears to be targeted at the taller, less flexable, rider that is a little more concerned with comfort than ultimate frame weight, at a less expensive price. This frame maybe a better choice for the general public, or it may be a dumbed down R3.... what are your thoughts ?


----------



## HBPUNK

theirs nothing dumbed down about it, some CSC riders will be racing on the RS. A longer head tube does not mean a slower bike, that little Australian sprinter seems to do ok on Ridleys which are considered a relaxed geometry much like the Cervelo RS

I was going to purchase an R3 but decided to wait it out for the RS for a longer head tube


----------



## MG537

Too bad it didn't come out in 2007 when I bought my R3. The RS sounds like a good deal for us 40 somethings.


----------



## tv_vt

*the first cervelo*

I'd be seriously interested in owning. Sounds like a cool frame. I'll be very interested in seeing the feedback on this one. Very good concept if you ask me.

TV


----------



## unagidon

I rode a soloist for a week - quite liked it, although the geometry was a little aggressive for me. If I were thinking about spending $3.5k on a bike, I know an RS would definitely be one of my considerations.


----------



## nrspeed

My thoughts?- Its a frame marketed to grandpa's who pretend to do cyclosportif events and have the flexibility of a week old road kill raccoon. 
Having said that, fit is the most important thing


----------



## euro trash

I like the idea personally... if it came in white I would have gotten it over the R3 I think, but I'm fat and as flexible as a "week old road kill raccoon".


----------



## kyler2001

Horrible paint scheme...The Cervelo on the downtube seems way outdated and I don't care for the bowing seatstay. I guess if I was in the need of a taller head tube and longer chainstay then I might consider it...but I'm not so I don't think about the frame until someone mentions it's name. I like my R3 just fine...


----------



## lamazion

nrspeed said:


> My thoughts?- Its a frame marketed to grandpa's who pretend to do cyclosportif events and have the flexibility of a week old road kill raccoon.
> Having said that, fit is the most important thing


You must be talking about Cadel Evans, because his Ridley has a similar head tube length! Or maybe the discovery squad, they raced the "fit" Madone last year.


----------



## thedips

+1 on paint scheme.. i do like the fact that its cheaper.. but the paint scheme isnt the hottest.... 

maybe with that extra saved money i can send it to hottubes and get it painted the color of my choice.


----------



## toonraid

Its also a good idea if you have a shorter upper body (longer legs) than average - Look have done something similar in their new 585 optimum range with a shorter TT and a longer Head tube - anyway most bike pics you see here on RBR have too much stack on headset or the stem is flipped or the bars are angled incorrectly to get the bike more comfortable so why not use a frame that is suitable. As for me - I am very flexible but my lower back does suffer when I am on long rides with the bars 10 cm below seat so great idea for me.


----------



## jschaff

So when is this frame actually going to see the light of day?


----------



## BumpNGrind

*Cervelo RS as a race bike?*

I'm interested in the RS as a race bike, mainly circuits and crits and a few longer road races. I currently have caad9 but I ride with 2cm spacers and stem facing up (long legs compared to torso). Looking for a bike that fits my geometry but also need it to be aggressive enough for sprints and flying through tight corners...


----------



## Fivethumbs

I would think that with the lengthened chain stays, it would not be the quickest cornering/handling bike. Good for road races. Maybe not so much for crits.


----------



## barrykm

nrspeed said:


> My thoughts?- Its a frame marketed to grandpa's who pretend to do cyclosportif events and have the flexibility of a week old road kill raccoon.
> Having said that, fit is the most important thing


Have pity on us...we also need some love! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## wmhjr

It's quick. The lengthened chain stays are just to retain the correct rear wheel placement with reference to the top of the head tube and seat because of the 2cm taller head tube. It makes sure that the seat is sufficiently in front of the rear wheel. 

In other words, it allows the taller head tube geometry to retain the same handling characteristics of the R3 by "slightly" increasing the wheelbase. Bottom line - it's quick.


----------



## haydos

I love mine. I run a 51 with no spacers and a 110 stem. It also looks better than running a bike with 3 cm of spacers.

It's still a race bike, and here in aus you save $1k on a R3 so you can put that into better wheels.


----------



## jhamlin38

This frameset/bike is very high on my list. I'm thinking of going back to CF, and I also have backpain from longer rides. I don't race, and think the idea is brilliant. I'm also considering the Felt Z, new Madone, Synapse and a Roubaix. My guess is if I had a custom frame made, the taller HT would be spot on for me.


----------



## barrykm

rrr:


nrspeed said:


> My thoughts?- Its a frame marketed to grandpa's who pretend to do cyclosportif events and have the flexibility of a week old road kill raccoon.
> Having said that, fit is the most important thing


...and it's these grandpa's who have a bit more money to spend, which helps keep the LBSs afloat for young whipper-snappers who think they will be forever young...rrr: :wink5:


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

*Definitely a performace frame*

I bought mine two weeks ago, and have about 150 mi on it. It's fantastic. Bicycling Mag gives it the "plush" thumbs up, but I'd say that might be pigeonholing it in the wrong place. It is definitely a performance frame first and plush second.

The LBS I purchased from carries Cannondale, Cervelo, Colnago, Merckx, Pinarello, Ridley, Scott, Specialized, and Trek, so there were lots of choices in the price range. The LBS owner is a very experienced cyclist, racer, RAAM rider and team leader and coach. (His 2004 RAAM 4-man team holds the current MPH record), and fitter. I trust his judgment. While admitting the RS is a more "forgiving" frame, he equates the performance more to Cannondale's Super Six than the Synapse. We spent a lot of time over the past few months discussing my riding style, and what I wanted out of a bike, and touching and feeling. Ultimately the short list came down to the RS, Madone 5.2 (standard - not the pro with the shorter head tube), and the C'dale Super Six. The Super Six may seem like the odd duck, but it provided a great performance base line. One thing about the RS (full bike) is that it comes with low end wheels. I upgraded the wheels to Bontrager Race X Lites on the LBS owner's recommendation. We used those wheels on the test rides, so that I was comparing frames only and not frame and wheel combinations.

While the Super Six was a bit quicker handling, the RS did definitely ride and feel more like the C'dale than the Madone. The road feel of the Super Six and RS was nearly identical, and much better than the Madone, IMO. The Madone might have seemed a bit smoother, but on the dull side, in comparison. The RS seemed to handle and held a line better than both the Super Six and Madone. Note that the Trek is a shorter and more upright frame even though the head tube length is comparable to the RS. Bottom line - for me, once set up to fit the same, and with the upgrade wheels on both bikes, the RS was a head above the Madone.

As for ride impressions - Any buyer's remorse, I may have had, evaporated midway through its maiden ride on a familiar 50 mile route, which I did non-stop, 1/2 mph faster, and arrived home fresher than I had ever done before with my previous bike (CAAD3). In fact, every ride I've done so far has resulted in much better MPH and after-ride freshness. I'm sure some of this is frame and some is the upgraded wheels. The bike and wheel combo spins up quickly and holds speed very well. The thing I noticed immediately is that I'm able to hold speed easily on rougher chip & seal sections of road I frequent, where I have always had difficulty doing that on the CAAD3. But what this bike really likes to do is mash. It has huge BB and chain stays, which seem to transmit every effort directly into the pavement with no flex. The feel and sound of it is that the rear tire is somehow pressed into the pavement when you push a higher gear or when you push hard uphill. Not sure how that is accomplished, but that is the feel. My riding buddy even commented on this when we rode side by side up a hill we've done hundreds of times together - said he couldn't believe how easy it looked compared to the old bike. Even the downhill stuff is faster, and the bike is very stable.

I'm not sure how the bike would perform with the low end OEM wheels it comes with. I suspect not nearly as well. It's important to do your comparisons with the wheels you intend to use.

By the way, FWIW, I'll be 55 this year.


----------



## MCF

*The RS is amazing....*

Enough said...


----------



## bertoni

My LBS will be getting some in soon. Great concept, taking a page from Specialized with the Roubaix. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## MCF

*Oh NO you didn't!!!*



bertoni said:


> My LBS will be getting some in soon. Great concept, taking a page from Specialized with the Roubaix. Can't wait to try one.


Roubaix and Cervelo RS comparable...LOL  Seriously though, I was 99% on my way to buying a Roubaix when I test rode an RS...the Roubaix was considerably stiffer and didn't eat up near as much of the road, and was slower feeling. The RS blows the Roubaix away (not sure if it is twice as good as I could have 2.25 Roubaix's for what my RS finally end up costing me...hehehehe...but it was worth every penny).


----------



## unagidon

MCF said:


> Roubaix and Cervelo RS comparable...LOL  Seriously though, I was 99% on my way to buying a Roubaix when I test rode an RS...the Roubaix was considerably stiffer and didn't eat up near as much of the road, and was slower feeling. The RS blows the Roubaix away (not sure if it is twice as good as I could have 2.25 Roubaix's for what my RS finally end up costing me...hehehehe...but it was worth every penny).


I'm definitely not a bike expert, but with so much seat tube showing, are you sure you have the best size? I would think a larger size, maybe with shorter stem, would fit better no? Nonetheless, a beautiful bike. I would love to compare the RS with the Look 585 optimum...


----------



## MCF

The bike fits like a glove....it's a 61cm. I have long legs and a short torso hence the reason for the long post showing. It's the most comfortable bike I have ever ridden. All the discomfort I used to experience on other bikes has disappeared allowing for longer harder rides. Check out the Cervelo forum....there are a lot of Cervelo's with a lot more seat tube showing that mine.


----------



## calamus

How tall are you mcf? I'm looking at the same frame and I'm 6'4 with long legs (37" inseam). You've managed to build the bike of my dreams from the entire group down to the wheels...wow!


----------



## MCF

I am 6'4" with about a 37.5" measured inseam. I just got back from a 60 mile ride and I loved it! I started to have some knee issues the last couple weeks so before this mornings ride we (the lbs) check it out and dropped the saddle about 1.25cm and slide it forwards a little. Problem seems to be solved. It's a nice ride. The bars are just cheapy EA50 bars, but fit my hands well. My only suggestion is to work a deal with the shop for some better wheels. The RS10 that came with the bike felt like noodles. The circuits are a little better I believe.


----------



## ilan

BumpNGrind said:


> I'm interested in the RS as a race bike, mainly circuits and crits and a few longer road races. I currently have caad9 but I ride with 2cm spacers and stem facing up (long legs compared to torso). Looking for a bike that fits my geometry but also need it to be aggressive enough for sprints and flying through tight corners...


Right, a $2000 frame will really hold you back in amateur bike racing. 

-ilan


----------



## wipeout

MCF said:


> Roubaix and Cervelo RS comparable...LOL  Seriously though, I was 99% on my way to buying a Roubaix when I test rode an RS...the Roubaix was considerably stiffer and didn't eat up near as much of the road, and was slower feeling. The RS blows the Roubaix away (not sure if it is twice as good as I could have 2.25 Roubaix's for what my RS finally end up costing me...hehehehe...but it was worth every penny).


Odd, I had the exact opposite opinion while comparing a new Roubaix with a RS, so I bought the Roubaix. Isn't stiffness something you want anyway????


----------



## MCF

*Stiffness and rigid aren't the same...*



wipeout said:


> Odd, I had the exact opposite opinion while comparing a new Roubaix with a RS, so I bought the Roubaix. Isn't stiffness something you want anyway????


I would say both bikes are as stiff as the other....my impression was that the Roubaix just was much more 'rigid' (i.e. did not get rid of a lot of road vibration). I hope you enjoy your Roubaix as much as I enjoy my RS!!!


----------



## acid_rider

Roubaix, in most sizes, has 0.5 degree steeper STA than uniform RS STA = 73.0, this to me seems to be the biggest geometry difference.In my case RS would fit me better, due to slacker STA. If you need slightly steeper STA then Roubaix may fit better. Both are quality bicycles. I used to have Roubaix in 2005, alas it was stolen from my house. I know a few folks on R3 and RS, I hear no complaints either.

All this talk about "stiffness" etc is not applicable unless you are a Cat-1 or Pro-level road racer. It is just talk and all in your head for 95% of riders. Buy what fits you best and you will be faster and more comfortable.


----------



## wipeout

acid_rider said:


> All this talk about "stiffness" etc is not applicable unless you are a Cat-1 or Pro-level road racer. It is just talk and all in your head for 95% of riders. Buy what fits you best and you will be faster and more comfortable.


Try riding a bike with a flexing frame up a mountain, then compare with a stiff frame. You don't have to be a professional to appreciate the difference and the amount of work it takes to get to the top! Sure, I don't get paid to ride - but I still like to go fast.


----------



## acid_rider

*you misunderstood me*



wipeout said:


> Try riding a bike with a flexing frame up a mountain, then compare with a stiff frame. You don't have to be a professional to appreciate the difference and the amount of work it takes to get to the top! Sure, I don't get paid to ride - but I still like to go fast.


Let me clarify. Any *modern* road bicycle from a *well known brand* that you may buy today (or over last 3-4 years at least) will be stiff enough for you not to be able to get any noticable performance gain over their respective top end models. In other words if you buy a Trek 2000 or Madone 6.9 - both will be stiff enough. Or Look 555 over Look 595 or Time Edge versus Ulteam VXRS or Giant OCR versus TCR Advanced. Sure you may be able to find some cheap rubbish road bike that is a noodle but those are exceptions. First generation of carbon bikes from Look were noodles but that was 10+ years ago. Too many times people spend bucket loads of cash to buy the "team issue" road bikes when in fact they will be just as fast on the same brands low-mid models as keep a few grand in change!


----------



## johnlisa5135

*Rode it, loved it*

Like everyone of you who actually owns this exquisite symbiosis of design and engineering, I agree that it's the best thing that ever happened to a biker with a 25 year old spirit in a 60 year old body.

My specialty is climbing, and NO ONE my age (58) in chicago metro has challenged me for at least 10 years. UNTIL LAST SUMMER. I was fortunate to participate in the Cervelo eTest ride, and my local LBS had an RS in my size (54) that they let me ride for a week. I knew I had to have it after the first climb! Further testing only deepened my desire to own it. And who was it that challenged me on a climb? My wife! We were riding on a local trail, and I let her try the RS, while I rode her Bianchi Virata (one NICE bike!). Well, she took off up a climb, and I could not keep up with her. Usually I blow her away on my old Trek.

I was even more fortunate to get an email from my LBS that they had a brand new 2008 left over in my size, with the full Dura Ace build for $3300. That did it. I went in and plunked down a deposit. Per the forum discussion, I'm also upgrading the wheelset (from the Shimano RS10), probably Mavic Kysrium SL premium (they look great with the color scheme of the RS).

See you on the road. Unless we're on a climb, then you'll see me. From behind...


----------



## JulesYK

*Agree and Disagree*



acid_rider said:


> Let me clarify. Any *modern* road bicycle from a *well known brand* that you may buy today (or over last 3-4 years at least) will be stiff enough for you not to be able to get any noticable performance gain over their respective top end models.


I agree that most non-professional cyclists probably gain little in terms of pure performance by buying top-end frames, and I really agree that many (including me) spend too much on this hobby. But even if absolute performance isn't improved, a really nice frame and spec does make a difference to me in terms of handling and comfort, and that is important to me. I did a lot of riding on a nice carbon fiber Roubaix that I got off eBay - great bike, but the bike I currently ride (custom Ti) is so much nicer in terms of handling - it's somehow both more stable and responsive, and descends worlds better than the Roubaix. All that said, the trickle down on technology on bike frames is tremendous, and I'm sure at the same price point, today's Roubaix is probably a better handling bike than the one I owned.


----------



## lookrider

Did a short test on the RS today. From what I could tell the ride was nice, plush, and the fit was fantastic. With the size of the bottom bracket and chain stays I wouldn't worry too much about stiffness...Pretty amazing bike, stock with mid level Shimano wheels and the Ponza saddle was comfortable too.


----------



## MCF

*Wow....*



johnlisa5135 said:


> Like everyone of you who actually owns this exquisite symbiosis of design and engineering, I agree that it's the best thing that ever happened to a biker with a 25 year old spirit in a 60 year old body.
> 
> My specialty is climbing, and NO ONE my age (58) in chicago metro has challenged me for at least 10 years. UNTIL LAST SUMMER. I was fortunate to participate in the Cervelo eTest ride, and my local LBS had an RS in my size (54) that they let me ride for a week. I knew I had to have it after the first climb! Further testing only deepened my desire to own it. And who was it that challenged me on a climb? My wife! We were riding on a local trail, and I let her try the RS, while I rode her Bianchi Virata (one NICE bike!). Well, she took off up a climb, and I could not keep up with her. Usually I blow her away on my old Trek.
> 
> I was even more fortunate to get an email from my LBS that they had a brand new 2008 left over in my size, with the full Dura Ace build for $3300. That did it. I went in and plunked down a deposit. Per the forum discussion, I'm also upgrading the wheelset (from the Shimano RS10), probably Mavic Kysrium SL premium (they look great with the color scheme of the RS).
> 
> See you on the road. Unless we're on a climb, then you'll see me. From behind...


Glad to hear such modesty!!! Pack up your ride and lets hit some of the hills in Florence together...see how you climb then.


----------



## voodooguy

Pulled up to a guy on an RS during the MS Ride in Florence, AZ last Saturday. He was smiling and love's the bike. Although the position is more upright, he said it performs like a race bike. He had nothing but good to say about the thing and certainly convinced me... Yeah, he was smilin' even bigger as he pulled away and left me behind....


----------



## johnlisa5135

*Florence?*



MCF said:


> Glad to hear such modesty!!! Pack up your ride and lets hit some of the hills in Florence together...see how you climb then.


MCF: My name is John.
Where is Florence? And can you qualify for my condition (ie: are you 58 years or older?). I see you are 6'4" which is a huge handicap for climbing, since you pretty much have to weigh more than my 146 (I'm only 5'9"). Not to mention that your bike frame is much larger and heavier. I'll give you 4 years for all that. So if you're 54 or older, pack up YOUR bike and let's GET IT ON!

Seriously, I live in the city of Chicago, where it's all pancake flat. My only hill riding comes on my trainer, and repeat runs on overpasses, as well as frequent vacations to hill country. But I must say, the young riders around here all fade on the hills. They fly by me at 22-25 mph on their Madones, until we get to the first climb, and then I'm all over and past them! I attribute this more to their weakness than my strength, but I AM thin, and that's where it's at on the slopes, right MCF?

BTW, I picked up my RS today. I'm getting the fit dialed in on Wed the 8th, as well as getting some premium wheels (with extra Ultegra 12-27 cassette and Serfas Tires that match the red white & black color scheme PERFECTLY!), different saddle & stem. There's nothing I love more than a friendly little competition with the younger crowd. Keeps me humble. LOL


----------



## MCF

*Easy John....*



johnlisa5135 said:


> MCF: My name is John.
> Where is Florence? And can you qualify for my condition (ie: are you 58 years or older?). I see you are 6'4" which is a huge handicap for climbing, since you pretty much have to weigh more than my 146 (I'm only 5'9"). Not to mention that your bike frame is much larger and heavier. I'll give you 4 years for all that. So if you're 54 or older, pack up YOUR bike and let's GET IT ON!
> 
> Seriously, I live in the city of Chicago, where it's all pancake flat. My only hill riding comes on my trainer, and repeat runs on overpasses, as well as frequent vacations to hill country. But I must say, the young riders around here all fade on the hills. They fly by me at 22-25 mph on their Madones, until we get to the first climb, and then I'm all over and past them! I attribute this more to their weakness than my strength, but I AM thin, and that's where it's at on the slopes, right MCF?
> 
> BTW, I picked up my RS today. I'm getting the fit dialed in on Wed the 8th, as well as getting some premium wheels (with extra Ultegra 12-27 cassette and Serfas Tires that match the red white & black color scheme PERFECTLY!), different saddle & stem. There's nothing I love more than a friendly little competition with the younger crowd. Keeps me humble. LOL


I'm 37 and weigh in at 205lbs with riding gear on...bike comes in at around 15.5-15.75lbs (never had an accurate enough scale to get exact weight). If you ride pancake flat all the time, how is climbing your specialty? I am from Houston, but the past week I have done ~170 miles with approximately 5000 feet of elevation change (not much normally, but the 20-30mph headwinds going up hills makes them a little more challenging. For the 170 miles I averaged right at 19mph riding solo. When I was in Florence, Italy I would do a ride that was 65 miles long - 85% UPHILL heading out and then blazing back downhill. I would say the young riders around you fail on hills because they don't ride them very often. Nothing prepares you for riding hills except riding hills. Unfortunately for you it doesn't sound like there are hills around where you ride....where the young guys are seeing you in their mirrors....J/K!!!!!


----------



## johnlisa5135

*I'm intimidated!*

Well, JK, you've done it! You definitely have the climbing chops, and would no doubt leave me in the dust!
How can I say climbing is my specialty living in Chicago? Well, it's just something I'm good at. My younger brother Joe lives in San Antonio, and we regularaly visit him for bike rides in Hill Country nearby. (Got a nice B&B we stay at for these; that's a BIG state you live in, and it takes several hours to get there from his house!)
He's 7 years my junior, very fit; rides every day, and spins at night with his daughter. He's every bit my equal on flat terrain, even in those winds you refer to, but I DUST him on any hill. His problem? He's 6'3" and weighs 210-220!!! Gravity will have its way (as will age). I don't have a frame of reference for my climbing prowess that you'd recognize, so I'll bow to your stats, and tell you I envy your 21 year advantage!
John
(but just wait till I get that 7lb Storck!)


----------



## MCF

*Uh oh..it's on..hahaha...*



johnlisa5135 said:


> Well, JK, you've done it! You definitely have the climbing chops, and would no doubt leave me in the dust!
> How can I say climbing is my specialty living in Chicago? Well, it's just something I'm good at. My younger brother Joe lives in San Antonio, and we regularaly visit him for bike rides in Hill Country nearby. (Got a nice B&B we stay at for these; that's a BIG state you live in, and it takes several hours to get there from his house!)
> He's 7 years my junior, very fit; rides every day, and spins at night with his daughter. He's every bit my equal on flat terrain, even in those winds you refer to, but I DUST him on any hill. His problem? He's 6'3" and weighs 210-220!!! Gravity will have its way (as will age). I don't have a frame of reference for my climbing prowess that you'd recognize, so I'll bow to your stats, and tell you I envy your 21 year advantage!
> John
> (but just wait till I get that 7lb Storck!)


Funny thing is that last year I was riding an old Lemond Alp De Huez but I weighed about 5lbs less so I spent upwards of $6K to drop 4lbs off a bike and I am still worse off than I was last year...hahahaha!!! I don't race so I don't know how I compare to 'real riders', but in more than 10 training rides over the last 8 weeks, if I am not passed in the first mile, I don't get passed (those passing me in the first mile are cranking out 22+mph UPHILL and are sick!)....this Saturday is a FLAT FLAT FLAT 76 mile ride but I am sure the wind will be in our faces yet again...you should say your specialty is riding in the wind being from Chicago!


----------



## MattSoutherden

MCF said:


> Enough said...


Holy crap MCF! I just created a RRR account so I could see the pics you'd attached as I have just been speccing up a 61cm RS build...

...with RED, and Assault wheels. LOL.

How do you find the wheels? Any issues with the carbon braking surface?

Matt.


----------

